
Stripe reduces fees by two fold for European merchants or customers - the-dude
I got this in the mail:<p>Good news! We&#x27;re lowering our prices for our European users, effective as of December 9th.<p>There&#x27;s no action necessary and we&#x27;ll automatically apply the new price to your account.<p>Our new price for users in Netherlands will be 1.40% + 25c for all European cards and 2.90% + 25c for all non-European cards.<p>We&#x27;ve done the maths: switching over to our new rate, you&#x27;ll pay 36% less in fees than on your current rate.
======
joelennon
EDIT: the site has been updated now to reflect the pricing.

Got the same (based in Ireland). There's nothing reflected on their website
about it yet, it says that pricing is 2.9% + 30c + VAT. Pretty sure it was
previously 2.4% + 24c + VAT in Ireland. This means that pricing for non
European cards is actually increasing, and the fixed portion of the fee is
also going up by 1c for all charges.

Also from the mail:

"As always, volume discounts apply to our larger users—please get in touch
with us once you're processing more than 30,000EUR per month and we will
provide a custom quote."

Interestingly, the figure on the website is €20,000 so looks like that
threshold is going up too.

The new rate is a great reduction and kudos to Stripe for dropping their
prices - and by so much. The fixed portion is still a stinger though -
especially if you handle transactions with small amounts. Would be great to
see Stripe roll out a microtransaction rate with a higher percentage but very
low fixed portion, much like PayPal offers.

------
thesimon
[https://stripe.com/blog/pricing-update-for-
europe](https://stripe.com/blog/pricing-update-for-europe)

Down across all Europe.

Not really surprising considering the EU limited card interchange fees to 0.2%
for debit and 0.3% for credit cards.

Actually a bit surprised it's not down further.

